# My cat talks all the time



## cat_fan (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello,  


I've had my cat, Shooshi, for about five years, she is a tortoiseshell and white female, and she constantly meawoos. If you walk past her she meawoos, pick her up she meawoos, sometimes she meawoos all the time, even when she's fed or been outside. She's been like this from day one so she's not in any pain. I find it very endearing but I think I may have the most talkative cat in the world. Seriously, I've never seen another cat that meawoos (or whines!) like mine!

When I take her to the vet she meawaoos more than the other cats. I once mentioned this to a vet and they said it was a behavioural problem. Does anyone have a really talkative cat? A cat that will meawoo when you walk past it?

Nine times out of ten I don't mind it, but on the rare occasion she goes into 'super-meawoo mode' and whines non-stop. And I mean like five to ten minutes non-stop. But I'm so used to her talking it would be weird if she suddenly became silent.

Here are 2 photos of Shooshi:

http://img92.exs.cx/img92/8527/dscf2725500x3757wh.jpg

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/3933/d ... 5zn4mh.jpg


cat fan


----------



## Emskie (Jan 26, 2005)

Sheba is a meower too. Just a few minutes ago, my boyfriend and I were sitting out on the porch having coffee... Sheba could not stand it. VERY insistent meows were coming from the screen door. She meows a lot when she wants something... especially early in the morning if we are late giving her breakfast... she will hop in bed and meow in our faces--although this morning she was a sweetie and even though we didn't get up till 9 (usual feeding time is 6) she didn't meow.. instead she cuddled up in bed w/us and slept w/us until we woke up (gotta love those moments!!). 
She also meows to say hi, for attention, and just for the heck of it. I love her talkativeness. I feel like it lets me see her personality.


----------



## cat_fan (Jul 3, 2005)

Your cat sounds so much like mine.  

I am so used to her talking that when she is silent for long periods I notice it. Shooshi is my first cat so when I got her I assumed all cats were that talkative, but my mother's friend has two cats and they're quiet most of the time.

Shooshi is a bit mad at times lol - and she loves attention, so I guess her talking is just part of her nature. It's nice to have a very chatty cat, although a very meowooing cat at night can put you off your sleep!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Butch, smeagle and screech are all meowers. I can get a right chorus going at feeding time with that lot. And they all talk back to you, I love it. I wouldnt call it a behavioural problem at all. Some cats in their genes are naturally more vocal, for example a siamese. Viennas mum was a tonkiense (siamese cross burmese I think) Vienna when shes around is VERY vocal, and so Viennas kittens have also taken on this trait.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I have to say that I'm glad you like that your cat is a talker. I have three that will hold conversations.  I think it's so strange that you vet said it's a behavioral "problem". It's only a problem if you don't like it. Plus sometimes it's just a natural thing. 

Hurray for chatty cats!


----------



## cat_fan (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I've never thought it was just her nature. I just assumed she was odd but you could be right - could be the way she is.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

My new cat Sampson talks ALL the time. He doesn't really meow, it just gives this small rough kind of short purr, LOL!! It's so hard to explain.

He does it when I first come home. If I want into a room and he's there, he'll do it. If he walks into a room where I am, he does it, LOL!!

It's so funny. I don't know if it's normal either. My last cat Jazzy didn't talk much, sometimes, but not this often.

This Sampson critter is odd. There's all kinds of odd things with this cat. He is very unique. I told my boyfriend that I think after him, this will be it for me and cats, as I can't seem to think there could be another as cute and original as he


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

One of mine is a talker too. She talks ALL the time. She doesn't really meow though, it's more of a bloop sound :roll: But I love that she talks to me. I do have to admit to talking back to her alot!

Jennifer


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

jennifer2 said:


> One of mine is a talker too. She talks ALL the time. She doesn't really meow though, it's more of a bloop sound :roll: But I love that she talks to me. I do have to admit to talking back to her alot!
> 
> Jennifer


jen... LOL, what does a "bloop" sound like?, LOL

Sampson's is almost like a small growl, LOL


----------

